# Jessica Watson off and sailing



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Just saw that Jessica Watson has headed off from Sydney on her attempt to be the youngest child ever to sail solo around the world. 
She seemed ditzy in her interview stating her yacht was "cute" I would prefer to hear words like "seaworthy".
When will the challenge to be the youngest to sail around the world end How young is too young? 12? 7? 2 in nappies? Its hardly an achievement really, being the youngest is a load of garbage. Being the first or being the fastest is a real challenge.

Edit: now april and she is almost finished her journey.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

What's living in a trailer got to do with it? Or cardboard box for that matter?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

kayaksportsmark said:


> ...She seemed ditzy in her interview...


She comes across like a young Pauline Hanson. Full of dreams and aspirations but no real clue.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I cant wait for her to get far enough away she wont be considered newsworthy (until she gets her Darwin award!)


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Its a gutsy effort and now that she's left i wish here all the best.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

wonder if they have issued a navagation warning to all the comercial ships along the coast so she dont get hit again....

wayne


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

ohagas said:


> What's living in a trailer got to do with it? Or cardboard box for that matter?


Perhaps it may show the parents have motive to send their beloved daughter into the harsh unforgiving ocean in order to make a few dollars for themselves.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

poor kid didnt get far


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Would any of you let your 16yr old daughter do the trip?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

kayaksportsmark said:


> Would any of you let your 16yr old daughter do the trip?


Depends how annoying she was.



kayaksportsmark said:


> ohagas said:
> 
> 
> > What's living in a trailer got to do with it? Or cardboard box for that matter?
> ...


More likely they're living in a caravan because they had to sell their house to finance buying the boat. (I'm guessing)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

kayaksportsmark said:


> Would any of you let your 16yr old daughter do the trip?


No I wouldn't. But in all honesty I doubt her parents could stop here even if they wanted to, my sister left home at that age against my parents will (a long long time ago!) and they couldn't do anything about it. Social Services told them that not only could she do as she liked, the Govt was perfectly happy to give her a hand out to do it!

So them giving her their support might just be a "may as well, cant do anything about it" situation.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Feral said:


> kayaksportsmark said:
> 
> 
> > Would any of you let your 16yr old daughter do the trip?
> ...


It would be a tad difficult for her to do it without a sailboat.


----------



## ButterflyKisses (Oct 4, 2009)

Her yacht was bought and fitted out by some old famous sailing dude can't remember who... those interested, google is your friend... 

I have mixed feelings. Excited for her, Anxious cause what if she doesn't make it, Envious cause I had a rather sheltered childhood, no, make that a really really really sheltered childhood, Happy that she's doing what she wants, Angry at her parents for letting her go... :?

Addmitidly she does sound ditsy when talking about the whole trip... Definaltey sounds like she has no clue about the engine... she said she has "a little bit of knowledge, but a heap of support on the other end of the phone" If that was me sailing around the world, I'd want to know every fricken part of the engine how it all works and how to take it all apart and put it back together... 

But all I can really say is good luck to her and hope she passes school! Has noone thought of that??? her education??? How is that going to suffer??? will she be behind a grade when she gets back??? She'll be away for almost a year! :?

My mum asked me if I was going to atempt anything like that in my kayak... I said I may paddle around Australia one day... then I said, no, maybe just Tassie... :lol:


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

ButterflyKisses said:


> ...... Anxious cause what if she doesn't make it, Envious cause I had a rather sheltered childhood, no, make that a really really really sheltered childhood, Happy that she's doing what she wants, Angry at her parents for letting her go... :? .....


I imagine there isnt anyone that doesnt wish her well. But who is really happy to see her out there.?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

AAAAhhhrrrggghhhhh and AAAAhhhrrrggghhhh again , thats all


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

LOL, you blokes will have to start thinking about what you are going to say when she finishes :lol: :twisted:

Oh and Ellas Pink lady is totally cute so there,,,


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Possibly a bit off topic....but what happens if the US Government decide to give the GPS system a rest for a couple of months. Does she have charts, a sextant and the maths to work out where she is by celestial navigation?

I only say this, because one time I was thinking about learning this stuff, and the writer of the book stated more or less that his 8 year old could do the maths. I took one look at it and immediately got maths fright, and never looked at it again!

Cheers all Andybear  

So she is off, I wish here good luck, and God's blessings......Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Good luck to her! Hope she makes it, will be a massive effort.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I have no problem with her doing it, I think as a society we are becoming far too risk averse.
I do have a problem with it being "news". I could hardly care less about it in fact.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I too was a knocker! I have a daughter who has just turned 18, and there is no way in the world I would have thought she was capable of undertaking this type of trip at the age of 16. A trip which makes grown and seasoned sailors quiver!

I believe that at 16, she does not have the experience, she is not capable of making reasoned decisions (remember the frontal lobe of the brain which deals with reasoning skills, doesn't fully develop until the age of 25), she does not have the strength, stamina or mindset to deal with the conditions and emotional drain.

Having said this though, Jessica Watson is not my daughter, she seems determined, she has the backing of some very experienced people, and she HAS begun!

Likewise Jessie Martin, a 17 year old boy is another I would have knocked for exactly the same reasons. HE did it, and they say girls mature even earlier than boys!

Now that she IS underway, I wish her all the best. I'll be interested to follow her travels. I hope it all goes as well as it can. I also hope that success in this trip sets her up for the future, with paid media interviews and stories, sponsorship deals, television appearances, work offers, a book, and all the trapping which come to minor celebrities.

It's her chance, her life and her experience. An experience the majority of us will never get the opportunity at, because we are just too careful, too sensible and too unwilling to take chances, risk everything and taste adventure!

This knocker has been forced to turn around........GOOD LUCK JESSICA, make Australia proud!


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

> Is their a link to see where she is at all?





> To qualify as the youngest person to sail solo around the world, Jessica must cover an approximate distance of 23,000 nautical miles or 38,000 kilometres.
> 
> - The voyage, mostly in the southern hemisphere, is estimated to take about 240 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I suppose anyone undertaking such a task at any age will be up for an experience of a lifetime !!. The more experienced you are perhaps the more likely you will be able to complete the journey. If she survives then she'll be a hero - with valuable experience gained / if it ends in tragedy then serious questions will be asked about who / why / what and where. A little bit like Andrew Mc Cauley !! His trip was ambitious, brave and perhaps mad. We followed his journey; surely he couldnt make it - and then there was hope he was so close to land and NZ and then the cruel sea swallowed him up !!
I'm glad that what appears to be a high risk pursuit can take place and I'll be sad if anything bad happens. But hopefully everyone is aware of the risks at hand and that nothing venture is nothing gained - but knowing this they could also loose a daughter / sister / friend !!!


----------



## SweetLips (Jan 3, 2009)

...'Charter boat, what charter boat?!'...

She certainly got off to a bad start! Personally, I would of ended it there with my tail between my legs, just quietly....

But, just like the boy in the balloon story.....

I say no more ;-)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well she has the experience and equiptment but after that it comes down to pot luck, a big cyclone can come out of nowhere, could hit a whale ,get demasted or any number of things,,fingers crossed.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Apparently that 6 year old kid who stowed away in the helium balloon was also trying to set the 'around the world by the youngest person' record a few days ago.. :lol:

the world is full of lunatics... some are just more high profile than others.

good luck to her, and lets hope her parents don't regret their choices.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

wopfish said:


> If she survives then she'll be a hero


You are right Wopfish. The media will have her labelled in an instant.

However, she won't be a hero to me. She won't have saved anyones life at the risk of her own, she won't have lead the country to greatness from the depths of the mire... *she would* have satisfied her own desire to sail around the world by herself and that's it. I whole heartedly resent the label of hero being applied to people who have done something (by choice) with the motivation being personal gain. They may become celebrities but not heroes in my book.

Don't get me wrong, it will be a great effort if she completes it and I hope she does so safely. I will admire her guts and defiance but she won't be my hero.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

She is not on the streets doing drugs , stealing , vandalising or getting pregnant to some loser....she has her sights set on trying to achieve a goal that she has wanted from a very early age , not an idea that popped into her head 2 months ago...I commend her dedication and wish her the best
There are a few things that I havn't done yet and some dreams that I never attempted - I'm to old now for some of those , and was to scared when I was younger to try....yeah , who knows what might happen on her adventure ? ...but at least she has the kahoonas to give it a go ;-)


----------



## ButterflyKisses (Oct 4, 2009)

kayaksportsmark said:


> ButterflyKisses said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Anxious cause what if she doesn't make it, Envious cause I had a rather sheltered childhood, no, make that a really really really sheltered childhood, Happy that she's doing what she wants, Angry at her parents for letting her go... :? .....
> ...


I'm happy she's out there achieving her goal (or giving it a go at least) but I think there is too much media attention on her... what happens if she makes it and becomes the instant celebrity??? She'll have her reoccuring 15mins of fame (Maybe guest starring on neighbours? Release her own single of sea songs???) but *we will eventually forget about her*... what happens to her after all of the attention from the world ends???... :?

IMHO there are two things that could happen:
1) She could get through it have her 15 minutes of fame and then get grounded and back into her studies and grow up in a normal way just happy that she's achieved her goal...
OR
2) She could be abused by the media and get swept away with all of the fame and fortune (if any) and end up like other "Child Stars" that go out and cause havack just to get attention because they need it to get through the day...

Look at that chick, what's her name... The tourism campaign... "Where the bloody hell are you?" Chick... Honest to god I can't remember her name... I'm not suprised tho... And that chick from "The Block" I think she was Amity? If I remember correctly...???? Both fallen off my planet... not caring about them in the least...

 BUT DON'T GET ME WRONG!!! I do wish her the best of luck and as I said at the start, I am happy she's achieving her goal! I wish I could achieve at least 1 of mine!

*I'm just worried about how this is going to affect her...*


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish her all the best, hope huey isnt too rough on her, and that she comes back safely to say "told you I could do it"to all the doubters, cheers, Dave.


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

My honest response...who gives a shit.

She's not really advancing the human race just her own ambitions. Couldn't care less.

More pointless tabloid journalism when real news stories get overlooked every day.

We really are a nation of sheep :roll:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

long hours of solo time, sounds like bliss to me but she may become depressed.

oh hell, she's gunna miss the britney concert, now shes sure to get depressed.

,britney,theres a child star who made good.see butterfly kisses

judging by the boat she may be a pink fan,

this truly is becoming a sad story now


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

bloody do gooders.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

a nation of bloody do gooders.


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

gra said:


> Geez mate, how's it feel to be the happy guy? What have you done to advance the human race today, anything particularly remarkable?? I can't see the big problem with having your own ambitions; 10 points to her for having the guts to do something other than become a "gamer" or other such contrite indoor pastime. Personally I reckon her risk assessment may be a bit loose, but better to die experiencing life than watching it bludge away in front of a TV with a bong in her hand.
> 
> Gra


Not a damn thing but my mug isn't being plastered all over the news.

The reason I don't watch any news apart from SBS is because it's full of bullshit stories like this that no one should really give a shit about. 
In the last month Iran switched it's international federal reserve from US$ to Euro's and not a peep of it made the news or the papers. Their next step is to sell their oil in euros and we're potentially at the beginning of what could be world war III if the US decides to do more than just posture and embargo's. Which is quite possible given their current financial state. A fall in the value of the foreign dollar will finish digging the grave Bush started. Refer to my sheep comment.

But no, instead our mainstream media is obsessed with meat heads kicking balls around (or getting pissed/drugged up) or pointless shit like some girl sailing around the world. Who cares if she's the youngest, she's not the first and probably won't be the fastest. So what does it really matter? Refer again to my sheep comment.

Sure she's not sitting on the couch smoking bongs but there are plenty of young Aussies achieving similar goals who don't get the slightest bit of publicity. For example, one of the young guys I train with qualified for and competed at the Abu Dhabi Combat Club World Submission Wrestling championship. It's an invitation only tournament for the best wrestlers and Jiu Jitsu practitioners from around the world with several hundred thousand dollars prize money. It attracts Olympic wrestlers, UFC fighters and Jiu Jitsu wrestlers from the US, Japan and Brazil as well as a select few from our little island. Do you think he even got a phone call from a media outlet asking him about it? Nup, not one.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

outbreakmonkey said:


> Sure she's not sitting on the couch smoking bongs but there are plenty of young Aussies achieving similar goals who don't get the slightest bit of publicity. For example, one of the young guys I train with qualified for and competed at the Abu Dhabi Combat Club World Submission Wrestling championship. It's an invitation only tournament for the best wrestlers and Jiu Jitsu practitioners from around the world with several hundred thousand dollars prize money. It attracts Olympic wrestlers, UFC fighters and Jiu Jitsu wrestlers from the US, Japan and Brazil as well as a select few from our little island. Do you think he even got a phone call from a media outlet asking him about it? Nup, not one.


That's the least newsworthy story I have heard.

He didn't even win anything.


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

koich said:


> That's the least newsworthy story I have heard.
> 
> He didn't even win anything.


And your point? Neither has Jessica yet? But she's received no end of publicity.

At least my mate WON the Australian qualifier. This girl couldn't even get out of the starting blocks without stumbling.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

outbreakmonkey said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > That's the least newsworthy story I have heard.
> ...












Your mate got owned.


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

gra said:


> This may come a surprise to you, but I reckon you may just find that your average Joe is more interested in meatheads kicking balls than they are in grappling/wrestling. The media, poisonous vultures that they are, simply respond to the desires of their customers; they feed them what they want to hear whether it be 100% fact or not. Personally I don't like watching any sport that involves grown men touching each other with open hands but that's just me..
> 
> Regards, Gra.


No doubt the various codes of footy here are vastly more popular than submission fighting. But to not get single bit of media interest while a good ten minutes of each nights news is dedicated to footy is disappointing to say the least. Even a small column in a news paper would've been a nice pat on the back.

To contrast this girl has so far accomplished nothing yet has gotten the equivalent of hundreds of thousands of dollars in free advertising.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

outbreakmonkey said:


> No doubt the various codes of footy here are vastly more popular than submission fighting. But to not get single bit of media interest while a good ten minutes of each nights news is dedicated to footy is disappointing to say the least. Even a small column in a news paper would've been a nice pat on the back.
> 
> To contrast this girl has so far accomplished nothing yet has gotten the equivalent of hundreds of thousands of dollars in free advertising.


Seriously, no one cares about submission fighting except for people who do it. It barely even rates a mention as a sport. It's like going to to Aerobics world championship.


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

koich said:


> Your mate got owned.


LOL that gif always make me laugh.

This is more his style


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That really explains why it didn't make the news.


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

The point isn't whether you or the public like the sport. It's that he was representing Australia in a sport that's renowned worldwide and didn't get any attention at all.
With the explosion of MMA (thanks largely to the Gracies), submission wrestling is one of the fastest growing sports in the world.

My friends that train and compete at an Olympic level in Judo have the same problem. The only time they ever get in the spotlight come Olympic time is if they place top 3. While our swim team gets top exposure whether they win or lose. I don't know about you but I find watching someone get thrown through the air a lot more thrilling than people swimming at walking pace in a pool.

Which takes me back to who gives a shit? Lots of Aussies do amazing things every day but we don't hear about it. So let this girl go off and sail around the world. Good luck to her but who really gives a shit?


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

patwah said:


> He is on wikipedia though  , Im not sure what division he's in, but there are a few aussie names there. i noticed that jujitsu is quite dominant. Is this a flow on from the Gracie effect? (Go the Train)


<65kg David Marinakis. Most of the guys come from BJJ back grounds these days as olympic wrestling is too sport focused.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

outbreakmonkey said:


> . Good luck to her but who really gives a shit?


The Australian public.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> I do,
> 
> just read her blog for inspiration, and for those that love blues and pinks, dolphins and sweet and sour lamb, I give you this.......
> 
> ...


Thanks for that fellah, coz I recon I'm another of those brain dead sheep of this nation, who're really interested to follow this oversensationalised media driven little girl's antics, that no-one in their right mind should give a shit about, especially when there's under-exposed wrestling or martial arts to watch instead!

I'm very impressed that she's using her free time to write a book which will help further her future and make a name for herself, when she could be using that time practising how to apply an effective sleeper hold or a half nelson to her girlfriends at sleepovers!

Being an avid reader, I also intend to purchase this book she's writing when it's released, knowing full well that the karate comics will also be for sale in that same bookstore, at very reasonable prices!

I'll also be checking in to look at Jessica's blog and see how her spirits are holding up, even though I could be watching the Mui Thai kickboxing on foxtel instead, or even playing my favourite judo game on the Nintendo Wii!

I think it's now become a case of a young Australian out there doing something she believes in. As she's underway, the initial outcry and concern is over, and the public will now get behind her to show a bit of support, even if that support IS driven by media exposure.

Australia has always been about "a fair go" supporting each other and carrying a flag for the nation! Maybe that's what's gonna happen with this little girl now, and maybe that's what SHOULD be happening.

If a famous solo Australian yachtsman who has also undertaken this adventure himself has enough faith in this young girl to support her, to purchase and refit and present her with a yacht, and to say that he considers she has the knowhow and experience to pull it off, I'm not gonna argue the point about it or argue whether he's got the experience to make that call! I'll just wish her luck, follow her journey, watch the media reports, and hope that she can pull it off, even if I could be using that time more wisely by oiling myself up and getting manly with my musclebound mates!

Wrestling, Judo, Karate, Kung Fu, Tai Chi, WWF! If anyone is interested in watching or promoting their friends doing this, then good luck to them, and if they're upset that their sport of choice doesn't get enough exposure, or even that it's only the top few in the sport who gain attention, there is an "off topic" section here to voice those thoughts!

In MOST well known sports (including yachting) it's only the top half dozen who ever receive any exposure. Just look at golf, tennis, basketball, athletics, squash, gymnastics, etc, etc! There are litterally thousands who enjoy their sport each day, but how many Gymnasts or squash players do you know or hear of? They are even chosen to compete for their nation too!

Do you know the name of our nations best table tennis player? Do you know where our badminton players last competed in the world championships? Do you know how far our shot putter threw at the last championships? Do you know who our Mr universe bodybuilding entrant is this year? Do you know............

Maybe start a wrestling or judo thread if you need to discuss the exposure it gets, or even if you're concerned for any of the other sports and sportsmen we hear absolutely nothing about unless we are followers of that sport! It might just get some interest too! ;-)

Sorry, but I'm reading the Jessica Watson thread here, and for the meantime I'd rather watch a little Australian girl who has achieved absolutely nothing so far, (other than having the determination to realise her dreams) trying to sail a little pink boat around the world!

Because of the media informing me of this little girl I'd never heard of called Jessica Watson.............I now give a shit! I'm such a sheep! 8)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

its an interesting arguement whether the public drive the media or the media drive the public.
i think there is a bit of both but i think it suits rupert murdoch and the likes to have people addicted to the breast ot tittietainment. 
by dumbing down the population, promoting the sloth lifestyle etc, theres a lot more bums on seats to watch foxtel and buy computer games and watch cinema .

why would a media company promote say kayak fishing or an outdoor sport. they dont want you paddling around. they want you in the malls and cinemas and reading new weekly etc.

in a way, every night i say a little prayer thanking god for creating these outlets for the sheep.
keeps the waterways much less congested for me.

the only time i like to listen to the harvy norman, go harvey go harvey go hervey go, is in the bedroom. i find it really gets the old tempo up quite nicely

cheers pete


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

grinner said:


> the only time i like to listen to the harvy norman, go harvey go harvey go hervey go, is in the bedroom. i find it really gets the old tempo up quite nicely
> 
> cheers pete


 :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ranger said:


> I'm very impressed that she's using her free time to write a book


I dont think she's writing a book. i think she's says that she's start to read a book.

Apparently it's called See Spot Run. She plans to finish it by the time she gets back... ;-)


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Actually, all she said was "I really enjoyed the chance just to take it easy and start on a book". No mention of writing OR reading.

If she survives this, just Like Jesse Martin, you can guarantee there'll be a book deal at the end of it, AND a Woman's Weekly exclusive interview! ;-)

_See Jessica Sail
Once upon a time in a sea far far away, a Pink Lady called Ella.........._


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

> We even had a couple of dolphins drop in to say hi.


hang on.. WTF? Jessica says 'we' had some dolphins visit us....

Maybe her boyfriend has stowed away????

Ahh shes a sly one that Jessica... :lol: ;-)


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

"we"?


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

Seeing as my example caused more confusion, let us use yachting as an example as it's closer to the topic. Does it not piss you off that our top yachtsman rarely rate a mention other than the Sydney - Hobart race once a year. While this girl gets weeks worth of publicity? (Admittedly some of it could be attributed to her massive failure)
These sportsman (like all) rely largely on sponsorship. Sponsors only hand over the cash if you get the publicity.

So the guys trying to win the top races and world championships get zip. But the cute media (consumer) friendly girl gets it all handed to her for doing something hundreds of others have already done?

I re-iterate. WHO GIVES A SHIT! I couldn't give a toss about yachting but I'd rather hear about Joe Blow who came second in some prestigious race than someone reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

No need to re-iterate, coz you didn't confuse me. I got it the first time, but I just didn't agree, and don't really wanna continue harping on about it either!

You have your view and I have mine, you've had your say, and I've had mine. I guess at the end of the day it's the medias view which decides what we hear more about though, and it appears that the media have made their decision on what they consider to be a newsworthy story!

Between you and me, my view isn't important though, and your view isn't important either. No-one really gives a stuff what either of us think, and arguing the point continuously is gonna acheive absolutely nothing, so we're probably much better off to just drop it. You go back to watching and enjoying your wrestling, and I'll go back to watching this little girls trip. You go back to being pissed off about the exposure it's getting, I'll go back to waiting for the next update from the pink lady, the media will go back to raking in the dollars, and we'll both be spoonfed what THEY decide we wanna see and what makes a story! ;-)


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Im not sure the young lass is all there kinda like the wheel is still turning but the hampster is dead.... :lol: hope she does'nt get hurt on the voyage we'll see i guess.... she looked like she was going out on a sunday sail.....oh whats with the teeth?? she could eat an apple through a picket fence me thinks......good luck jessica ;-)


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well who gives a shit some people do,do you get upset when you post a snapper and someone else post a 23cm bream and they get more hits,or you post a question on a similer topic and the other gets more response.Australia has some great boxers boxers but there's only two i can think of that make the headlines.To Outbreakmonkey maybe you should have better media relations if you want your boys name plastrered on the headlines.Your boy can tap out anytime he likes or you can through in the towel when it gets to rough this girl does'nt have that option she's got to ride out that storm live or die.Give her a break i bet she hates half the attention she's getting.
I myself think she is silly,if it were my daughter noway
clarkey


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Davey G said:


> > We even had a couple of dolphins drop in to say hi.
> 
> 
> hang on.. WTF? Jessica says 'we' had some dolphins visit us....
> ...


Does anybody remember the two guys and girls that stole a yacht from Sydney harbour a few years ago,,they had a years supply of baked beans and condoms onboard for the trip around the world,,after crashing there way around the marina trying to get to the open water the police picked them up,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Shorty said:


> ,,they had a years supply of baked beans and condoms onboard for the trip around the world,,,


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Were they planning on using the beans to blow the condoms up as party balloons?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

very funny ranger

just thought i'd post this pic from an old fisherman in brisbane who served on the sydney in WW2. waves were often so big they washed planes off the deck. the ocean is an unforgiving place . coping with a rollover at night with 10m seas and trying to clear the rigging and get the boat seaworthy again in the dark , spooky.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Right. Now that I have finally found where everyone has been - does anyone want to come fishing on Saturday?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

just heard jess has been in 70 knots and 10m seas overnite and knocked over 4 times.

best of wishes to her, respect


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

She's doing a remarkable job. I always wondered how she would cope when the sh!t hit the fan and it seems she's getting through it okay.

When I was racing on the Derwent we could just about rely on a 70 knot gust and a knock down once or twice a season, If you've got a good boat set up for the conditions then it should bounce back pretty quick.

However I would be cacking myself in a 10m swell!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

She is a bit homesick but still burning up the K's,,,not long to go now

Who forgot the pack the Easter eggs ? I thought she was well prepared ? Now i must agree that she was not that well prepared,,, ;-)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/ne ... australia/


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

She been doing the job she needs to do to get home safely, good on her, Dave.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Time to eat your words... Almost.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Derek , has she nearly made it mate , where is she ?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Close enough...

http://www.jessicawatson.com.au/the-voyage


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

The Smeg is also stoked to see the grommet doing so well in her mission. I can empathise with her in a way. When I originally said to people back home in the Old Dart, that I was going to ride around Oz on a pushy, I had plenty of people tell me I was mad and that I'd never make it. But I made it around successfully, and whereas I wasn't stoked that I'd proved people wrong, I was stoked that I had exceeded their expectations of me. That was cool. 
Anyway, its not over yet, and she's got some knarly suds to get through before she gets back to Sydney, but I've heard a rumour that Bakers Delight have got on board and are preparing to bake Australia's largest Humble Pie... :lol: :lol: 
Go Jess!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Have enjoyed reading her blog about once a week during her journey and she has handled herself well, and hope all goes well on the last stage of the trip, and then she can give the finger to all her knockers.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, i didnt think she should be allowed to do it , too young ,but i really hope she makes it as i love people that have the guts to follow a dream , good onya kid , bring it on home


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Get ready for her to be labelled a "hero" by the media... :?

Outstanding effort and good on her. A lot gutsier than I am. I'll disagree in advance with her being called a hero though.


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

Alster99 said:


> Get ready for her to be labelled a "hero" by the media... :?
> 
> Outstanding effort and good on her. A lot gutsier than I am. I'll disagree in advance with her being called a hero though.


 i agree with you she hasn't done anything to be able to be called a hero.


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

well she is nearly home,so I expect to see a lot of you and me,under the harbour bridge,ready to eat my hat!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Time to eat your words... Almost.


I still stand by my words that submission wrestling is rubbish.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

phil79 said:


> well she is nearly home,so I expect to see a lot of you and me,under the harbour bridge,ready to eat my hat!


include me


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

She's is almost home, what they the knockers saying now ,GO JESS WE LOVE U 
CHEERS
COATSEY


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

unless she is really desperate for easter eggs. haaaaa!!!!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Second biggest challenge coming... those pesky container ships outside Bribie.

Naah, it's a good effort. I see every year attempts at adding to the Darwin awards, I love it if the mission is something worthy of testing a life. Usually I put them down to valient and noble suicides. But the girl done good. Not a Darwin at all. I'll eat my words. Well done Jess, and I take back all those ill considered things I thought about your folks too (well maybe not, but I wont repeat them again. If I had circumnavigated before I was 20, or 30, hell ever... I'd still be dining out on it.

You know, there are worse role models that teenage girls could be calling "hero". On ya girl.


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

dru said:


> Second biggest challenge coming... those pesky container ships outside Bribie.


 i have moved to golden beach in the passage near the mouth of bribie and i am wondering how am i going kayaking with a big container ship passing by every 3/4 hour. it's crazy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

kayaksportsmark said:


> Would any of you let your 16yr old daughter do the trip?


f#ck yeah
when i have kids i hope they grow up just like me, avoiding the boring nay sayers of society.
surfing big waves, traveling to weird places, proving people wrong and having a bloody good time.

[Mod Edit - breaches Acceptable Use Policy]


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

refering to my post above where i said i disliked people who say "nah cant do it" , "cant be done" or "i should have"
one reason why i dislike nay sayers so much is from years of riding large waves.
I have come out of the water one day and stood at the trafic lights carrying my board while some bloke in a merc winds down the window and berates me "your bloody banannas, your bloody bannanas" he yelled untill the lights turned green.

i am also a succesful inventor, so am familiar with doubters.

i appologise if i caused offence, however naysayers and doubters can hit a nerve.

to the people actually out there achieving their dreems, go for it.
prove em wrong.


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

For what it's worth here is my 2 cents worth.

I presume most of the people that have tried this challenge before them have had the same outside assistance as what she is receiving or perhaps not? Such as updated weater reports, daily advice on which direction to travel etc etc. I think it still takes alot of guts but finding this out takes a fair bit of the wow factor off her accomplishment! Maybe next time they can train a 12 year old monkey to have a crack at the title. The experience will do her good but I hope it is not too publicised by the media (insert tonge in cheek here). Scum sucking media tackling the real big issues these days but thats another story!


----------

